# Gun-Ownership is down?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if it's simply people not telling the surveyors the truth about weather or not the own a gun. I wouldn't tell them.

Major survey shows gun ownership declining - AOL.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gun ownership is down and folks are buying more guns. hmmm. Thinking somebody is fibbing...lol.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone/thing wants to know if you have firearms what are you going to say?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

statistics don't lie statistically speaking


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Here in NJ we've had a few new ranges open up after decades of no new ranges. The places are packed with new gun owners taking it up for the first time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Part of Obama care is to ask patients if the have firearms. Nothing to do with medicine. Why would anyone answer yes?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If ownership actually is down, it's damn sure not my fault


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If someone came to my door and said: "Hello, I'm taking a survey regarding gun ownership in the US. Do you have any firearms in this house?" I'm sure I would shut the door in their face. Likewise for an online survey.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I wonder if it's simply people not telling the surveyors the truth about weather or not the own a gun. I wouldn't tell them.
> 
> Major survey shows gun ownership declining - AOL.com


Look who conducted and funded the survey. Antigun National Science Foundation and a Chicago university


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Guns? What guns?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Look who conducted and funded the survey. Antigun National Science Foundation and a Chicago university


Yea. I noticed that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bunch of socialist pinheads at The University of Chicago trying to advance their agenda.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

gun ownership down? not likely...


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I got these guns 💪 would be my answer.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I wonder if it's simply people not telling the surveyors the truth about weather or not the own a gun. I wouldn't tell them.
> 
> Major survey shows gun ownership declining - AOL.com


Agenda based media is NEVER to be trusted, ever. Virtually all media is agenda based. SO... there's that...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

That's funny. Since I feel comfortable(ish) in my other basic preps, I've been investing in lead and lead poison application devices. 

But yes. What guns? That picture I posted in another thread was a typo! Nothing to see here ladies and gentleman, move along!

Lol


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I sold all mine and put the money in a 401K!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am proud of my gun collection. Here is a picture of the whole thing:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I proudly conceal carry rainbows and bottled unicorn farts. They keep me safe from everything!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know I own more firearms today then 10 years ago. I think many gun owners see the writing on the wall. Ammo hypes are the tip of it. The anti gun crowd is willing to take a generation or two to kill gun ownership and our right to keep arms. The first step is to convince those who don't have one not to get one. If "survey says" it's ok then it must be....and their mission is accomplished.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Hmmm. My impression is that a lot of non-gun owners are saying "If I ever want to own a gun, I better get it now."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many guns do you own? Who me , never I would never touch one why do you ask.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Guns are for crazy people. I would never even want to be around one.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, crap. I guess my profile pic gives me away. Umm, it's Airsoft?


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Dammit! My quote also tells the story! What Alexander Hamilton meant is that life is much simpler if you have 2 arms. Makes it easier to pay taxes and such.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Think back this is just a repeat of Obama's line a few years back. He Claimed the rise in gun sales was just a few of us buying more. remember he said were clinging to our guns and religion


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Every non-gun owner I have ever taken shooting loved it and wanted to shoot more. Maybe we all need to do a public service and take a different non-gun owner to the range once a month (they pay for ammo of course).


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Every non-gun owner I have ever taken shooting loved it and wanted to shoot more. Maybe we all need to do a public service and take a different non-gun owner to the range once a month (they pay for ammo of course).


Aren't you doing that already?


----------

